# Need Help! Raleigh Robin Hood and BSA



## quonnie4 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am new here and I have two bikes that I am trying to find out more information out about for my dad who owns them. I was hoping someone out there could provide me some more information on model types and maybe a few tidbits of information. He was also wondering what kind of prices these could command. I know very little about the bikes but they seem to be good condition for their ages. He is the original owners of both of them (well, the Robin Hood was his sister's).

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 23, 2013)

They are nice bikes, but just not sexy for current "collectors".  What they are worth depends on where you are- more in a city or college town, much less in the middle of nowhere.   Cleaned and greased  I could "maybe" get up to 150.00 locally for the ladies and  less for the men's.  Women seem to like old English Racers more than men do.  I see the same bikes for months on craigslist with no takers if the asking price is anything over that, and I'm in a city.  25 years ago I used to buy English 3 speeds for under 10.00 and sell them for 50.00  after a cleaning and tune-up.  And a couple of years ago I sold a cleaned up ladies 3 speed for 75.00 that I had pulled out of a dumpster.  I could have held out for a bit more.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 23, 2013)

These are very popular in San Francisco.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 23, 2013)

Love the BSA myself!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Oct 23, 2013)

They would be worth more in Vancouver BC The BSA would be pushing $300 and the ladies 2 something.

People like British up here, good solid bikes. Good paint jobs.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 25, 2013)

These are 3-speed utility bikes. They were meant to provide basic transportation for people going a few miles at a time. The particular models you have are known commonly as "Sports" or "light roadster" models. The primary purpose of them was to get an adult to and from work or the store, or get a student to and from class, etc. They're not meant for competitive riding so much as just getting around, and perhaps hauling a few, small things with you. This particular pair is in good shape and looks to be 1960s-70s era, so pretty common. Parts are pretty easy to generally, and these should clean up pretty well. If the hubs are Sturmey Archer type, you should see a date code stamp composed of one number, a space, then two numbers. The single number is the month and the double the year. If the hubs are original, it will give you a rough idea as to the date of the bike.


----------



## jeep44 (Oct 25, 2013)

The BSA might attract a British Motorcycle rider or collector-I see that one as being much more valuable and collectable than the Robin Hood (aside from being basically the same bike). I have a BSA just like that, in black. That good British chrome will clean up very nicely with a little work, and make an attractive bike. If I were to try to sell it on CL, I'd also post it in the motorcycle section, as a BSA. A friend of mine who sets up at Motorcycle swap meets also has a BSA bike, and he uses it to ride around all the stalls.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 22, 2014)

These should be saved for future collectors.  I think that they will catch on. People need to ride them in a flat state.


----------



## Pinky Whitey (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey there. I've been lurking on the Cabe for a while now.... This kind of bike is right up my alley.
They were both made in Raleigh's COLOSSAL factory in Nottingham. The BSA is a real typical circa 1970 lower end offering. It's essentially a Raleigh Sports with a few corners cut in the production. 
The Robin Hood is somewhere around 1960. Again, a real basic entry level bike. Let's assume that the rear wheel is original.

Price is wholly subjective to what market you trying to sell them in, whether or not they've had a correct overhaul - and mostly demand. 

Bike Shed Mike is right, the date on the rear hubs will give you an idea of the mfg date.


----------

